# First Fatty: Breakfast Style



## Beanhall (May 20, 2018)

After seeing several fatties on SMF I decided to make a breakfast fatty. Boy did it turn out wonderful.

1 1/2 lbs. Maple breakfast sausage
1 lb. of bacon 
3 slices colby cheese
3 slices cheddar cheese
8 slices of canadian bacon
Scrambled eggs
Grilled onion and peppers (only on half due to kids not liking)
Sprinkle of butt rub

Started smoking at 225° for first hour than bumped to 350° for 2 additional hours. Finishing the fatty with an IT of 160°.


----------



## shoebe (May 20, 2018)

That looks great, nice job


----------



## Beanhall (May 20, 2018)

Next I want to do a bacon cheese burger and a pizza fatty.


----------



## Smoke23 (May 20, 2018)

That looks fantastic!
Great job!!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 20, 2018)

Looks great, nice job.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 20, 2018)

I keep seeing fattys everywhere I look I'm dying to try one...looks great but the way! :p


----------



## Beanhall (May 20, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words. CharlotteLovesFood you will have to try to do one, they are pretty easy and very tasty.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2018)

Nice job on the fattie!
For your first one you sure hit that one out of the park!
And congrats on getting a spin on the carousel!!
Al


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 21, 2018)

Beanhall said:


> Thanks for the kind words. CharlotteLovesFood you will have to try to do one, they are pretty easy and very tasty.


I will have to try one :D


----------



## wade (May 21, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> I keep seeing fattys everywhere I look I'm dying to try one...looks great but the way! :p


:) They are something that I always include on my BBQ/smoking training courses. They are fun to make and they are very "theatrical" when you are making one that includes chicken - as you batter/flatten it into a sheet with a rolling pin. As you see from Beanhall's wonderful creation they can be very versatile.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 21, 2018)

wade said:


> :) They are something that I always include on my BBQ/smoking training courses. They are fun to make and they are very "theatrical" when you are making one that includes chicken - as you batter/flatten it into a sheet with a rolling pin. As you see from Beanhall's wonderful creation they can be very versatile.


Do they always include cheese Wade...I love cheese but my OH won't touch it :rolleyes: unless I do two. 

Training courses you say...that sounds intriguing...are they online or do you hold classes somewhere?


----------



## wade (May 21, 2018)

It is totally up to you what you put inside. Cheese is often used though as it melts and acts as a savoury "glue" inside. The taste and texture of the cheese also compliments the flavour of the meat - much like cheese does on a cheeseburger. You can quite happily leave it out and you could use something like a mild pate or chopped/pureed mushrooms (like around a beef Wellington) or spinach. I have even made one that included a thick onion and herb flavoured white sauce - you don't need much of it...
If you think that you will like a particular flavour combination wrapped in a meat "Swiss Roll" then give it a go.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 21, 2018)

They don't have to always include cheese. Most do however. Once you make your first one then the gears start rolling on what the next one will be filled with. 

Chris


----------



## tropics (May 21, 2018)

Great job on the bacon weave I still haven't made a fatty Likes
Richie


----------



## Geebs (May 21, 2018)

Nice job! I could wake up and eat that every morning!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (May 21, 2018)

Excellent job. You nailed it on your first try. I need to do another one of these soon :)

George


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (May 21, 2018)

wade said:


> It is totally up to you what you put inside. Cheese is often used though as it melts and acts as a savoury "glue" inside. The taste and texture of the cheese also compliments the flavour of the meat - much like cheese does on a cheeseburger. You can quite happily leave it out and you could use something like a mild pate or chopped/pureed mushrooms (like around a beef Wellington) or spinach. I have even made one that included a thick onion and herb flavoured white sauce - you don't need much of it...
> If you think that you will like a particular flavour combination wrapped in a meat "Swiss Roll" then give it a go.





gmc2003 said:


> They don't have to always include cheese. Most do however. Once you make your first one then the gears start rolling on what the next one will be filled with.
> 
> Chris



Thanks gents! I can't wait to try making one! :D


----------



## lovethemeats (May 21, 2018)

Damn good looking First Fatty. Looks like your on your way to making some more great ones down the road. 
Like-Like-Like


----------



## Beanhall (May 21, 2018)

Thanks again everyone, I love the SMF Community so much support. :)


----------



## rc4u (May 22, 2018)

that looks just awesome. And congrates..i hope its alright to post another idea and not take your yummy away.
       last month my friend made a fatty, but he put a metal rod thru center and then wrapped string around .. Then he smoked without the bacon wrap for little over an hour with good smoke, Then removed and put the bacon weave on, had to be careful but worked fine....then finished smoking and the meat tasted way different and was very very good.. i am gonna try next fattie


----------



## crazymoon (May 22, 2018)

BH, You are making my mouth water just looking at the pics !  Nice job on the fatty! like


----------

